# puppy doesn't like touch as praise



## katie1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

Its a little hard to train a puppy who doesn't like touch as a praise...my puppy doesn't like it when i praise him by touching him and saying good boy...he tries to bite my hand. I jump up and down and am very excited when he does something right....but the moment i touch him he gets all upset....is it something i'm doing wrong or some puppies just doesn't like to be touched?

What should i do to praise him when he does something right. I press the clicker and then treat but how should i praise, to let her know she's done the right thing?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is not upset with you, he wants to play. You are all excited and jumping up and down he is getting excited too! Grabbing things in their mouth and bitting is how they play, how they played with their littermates, and he wants to play with you too! 

Here is what I would suggest: To show your happiness and excitement with him, for a positive reward, always have a puppy toy on you or near at hand - something like a rope toy or a tug toy, and when you want to praise him for doing something well, call him to you all exited and let him play with the toy. EVERYTIME he tries to bite you hands for whatever reason, grab a toy, stuff it in his mouth, and play!!! He will learn that to interact with you, he needs a toy. When he gets older, he will start bringing you toys for you to play with him. When he does, run and play, reward him for being so smart.

To get him to accept petting, associate it with being calm. Wait until the puppy is calm, and act calm. Talk in calm soothing voice, and start by keeping the petting sessions short, stop before he starts getting exited and wanting to play (by biting). 

Have you seen this thread and the linked articles? Very helpful! 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/134407-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You know, when I am training with Niko, or out with him on a walk, he doesn't want me to pet him either. And he's not a puppy any more. It's kind of like a teenage boy not wanting his mommy to hug him out in public! Anyway, he's plenty happy with just treats and praise, or a toy as his reward. He saves his lovey time for inside the house when he's more relaxed.


----------

